# EliteAuto Clean Dublin



## clodola (Feb 24, 2011)

Got the Car washed , some snow foam, two bucket method and a towel dry.

She needs a detail but great setup out there, well worth the visit


----------



## clodola (Feb 24, 2011)

my Car is up on Ians website too


----------

